

Gandi is celebrating its 15th anniversary – 100k prizes (domain name, hosting…) - dClauzel
https://15.gandi.net/

======
dClauzel
Game rules

The game is open to everyone, but our oldest customers will have an advantage.
We've set it up so that the number and value of the prizes you can win is
based on the age of your Gandi account. For example, if you have been a Gandi
customer for 10 years, you can win up to 10 prizes, with a limit of 3 per day.
If you're not yet a Gandi customer, don't panic: you can sign up for free
today and still win discounts on domain names and hosting.

How to play: From March 30 to April 3, 2015, we will distribute 1,500 gifts on
our website at the top of every hour, between 4 a.m. and 6 p.m. PDT. To
participate, just log in at the beginning of a round and click the big "play"
button. If you're lucky, you'll be presented 3 prizes to choose from. You'll
only have 20 seconds to choose, so act fast!

The prizes will be awarded in the form of promo codes, valid until May 1,
2015, which you can use yourself or share with friends.

___

Between 50,000 free domain names, 10,000 Simple Hosting instances, 1 billion
IaaS hosting credits, and our fabulous t-shirts, there will truly be a
landslide of prizes given away every hour during our anniversary week.

